# PANDRIVE über eine SPS ansteuern



## PROPROG_WT (13 Januar 2011)

Guten Tag,

Wie kann ich einen PD3-140-42-SE-CANopen PANDRIVE von Trinamic über eine SPS ansteuern?

Hardware:
Moeller (EATON) SPS (Micro Panel PLC) wird programmiert mit CoDeSys V2.3.9
TRINAMIC PANDRIVE PD3-140-42-SE-CANopen V2.0
Die CANopen-Parameter des Motors wie Node-Id und Baud-Rate wurden bereits über TMCL-IDE konfiguriert.

EDS-Datei:
Normalerweise sind ja in der EDS-Datei die „mapbaren“ Objekte (PDO’s und SDO’s) eingetragen. Wenn ich die EDS-Datei „PD-140.eds“ in mein Projekt einbinde, dann sind für die PDO’s und SDO’s leider keine Einträge vorhanden. Ist das so korrekt oder liegt hier bereits schon ein Fehler vor? Im Vergleich zu Antrieben anderer Hersteller, deren EDS-Datei ich testweise eingebunden habe, sieht das anders aus - hier sind jede menge Einträge vorhanden.

Ich stehe jetzt vor dem Problem, dass ich erst mal nicht genau weiß, wie es weiter geht. Was muss ich als nächstes machen? Was für mich immer sehr hilfreich ist, sind praxisnahe Beispiele. Zum Beispiel in meinem Fall wäre eine umgesetzte Lösung in CoDeSys optimal, in der ich sehen kann, was und wie es gemacht wurde. Gibt es bereits Beispiele oder hat das schon mal jemand gemacht?

Freundliche Grüße.


----------



## PROPROG_WT (13 Januar 2011)

Hallo

Habe nun anderweitig einen Tipp bekommen. Das Problem der EDS-Datei lag daran, dass diese unter Linux erstellt wurde und es zu einem Problem der Zeilenumbrüche kam. Ich habe die EDS-Datei in MS-Word geöffnet, den gesamten Text in den Editor kopiert und als *.eds wieder abgespeichert. Anschließend habe ich diese Datei in mein Projekt eingebunden und siehe da – erst mal alles gut! Ich werde jetzt probieren den Motor zum Drehen zu bringen.

Freundliche Grüße


----------



## Alfredo (13 Januar 2022)

hello we need to buy 140 pcs PANDRIVE PD3-140-42-SE-CANopen da Trinamic


----------



## Mirko123 (13 Januar 2022)

Alfredo schrieb:


> hello we need to buy 140 pcs PANDRIVE PD3-140-42-SE-CANopen da Trinamic



congratulations


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (13 Januar 2022)

Ich brauche noch 12 Liter Milch, 10 Eier und ein paar Joghurts.


----------



## Alfredo (14 Januar 2022)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Ho ancora bisogno di 12 litri di latte, 10 uova e qualche yogurt. Caratteri


----------



## Alfredo (14 Januar 2022)

Ciao erPANDRIVE PD3-140-42-SE-CANopen da Trinamic


DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Ho ancora bisogno di 12 litri di latte, 10 uova e qualche yogurt.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (14 Januar 2022)

@Alfredo 
Può anche parlare frasi complete? E fare una domanda concreta?


----------



## Alfredo (14 Januar 2022)

Devi fare una torta?


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (14 Januar 2022)

Alfredo schrieb:


> Devi fare una torta?


Arrivederci spammer


----------



## Alfredo (14 Januar 2022)

Ci occorre poter trovare il pandrive PD3-140-42-SE-CANopen da Trinamic non ci è possibile installare quello che lo ha sostituito la macchina su cui va installato non lo prevede. Avevamo ordinato i componenti alla Trinamic ora MAxim Integrated che ci avevano assicurato la consegna per Gennaio 2022,


DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Arrivederci spammer



Mi sbaglio oppure sei stato tu a scrivere che dovevi acquistare le uova ed il resto, poi io sarei lo spammer??


----------



## NBerger (14 Januar 2022)

> Mi sbaglio oppure sei stato tu a scrivere che dovevi acquistare le uova ed il resto, poi io sarei lo spammer??


Immer locker bleiben... das nennt man Spass...  

Im übrigen dachte ich dies wäre ein deutschsprachiges Forum.

Rilassati sempre... questo si chiama divertimento... 

A proposito, ho pensato che questo sarebbe stato un forum di lingua tedesca.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (14 Januar 2022)

Alfredo schrieb:


> Mi sbaglio oppure sei stato tu a scrivere che dovevi acquistare le uova ed il resto, poi io sarei lo spammer??


A causa della barriera linguistica, ci sono probabilmente molti malintesi. Senza offesa.


----------



## Alfredo (14 Januar 2022)

Potrei anche scrivere in Inglese oppure in francese volendo, il tedesco mi manca. Comunque davvero mi occorreva acquistare i componenti Trinamic che so che non sono più in produzione, ma la nostra macchina che li utilizza non è stata aggiornata per installare quelli che li hanno sostituiti. Comunque scherzavo anche io con la torta, chiedo scusa. Avrei davvero bisogno di sapere dove trovare i vecchi Pandrive Trinamic
grazie


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (14 Januar 2022)

Also ich übersetze mal:

@Alfredo sucht PANDRIVE PD3-140-42-SE-CANopen von Trinamic. Falls jemand eine Bezugsquelle hat oder welche zum Verkauf hat kann er sich ja bei @Alfredo melden.


----------



## Julian__08 (15 Januar 2022)

Hallo liebe Community,

ich bin neu hier und habe eine Frage zur Ansteuerung eines Trinamic PD60 Pan Driver. Ich benutze den Controller CR0403 und das Tastenmodul CR1300 von Ifm. Dies beiden Geräte habe ich schon per Can verbunden und es funktioniert auch einwandfrei. 

Nun will ich den Trinamic  PD 60 PAN Driver durch das Drehrad am IFM CR1300 ansteuern. Wenn ich das Drehrad  nach links bewege soll er sich nach links bewegen und eben andersherum. Ich habe die EDS -Datei von der Trinamic Webseite runtergeladen und auch in mein Codesys V2.3
Programm eingebunden (siehe Bild). 

Ich habe das Firmwaremanuel von Trinamic durchgelesen verstehe es aber nicht da ich absoluter Neuling auf diesem Gebiet bin. 

Nun meine Frage:

Gibt es eine Libary für Codesys V2.3 für die Ansteuerung solcher Motoren ?
Hat jemand ein Beispielprogramm für solche Anwendung ? 

PS: Mit dem Programm von Trinamic habe ich den Motor auch schon bewegt und die Node  ID konfiguriert.


Vielen Dank schonmal für euere Antworten.


----------

